# 2 sections or 3



## Red Rocket (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi folks,

Been lurking for a while so thought it time to get involved. I am soon to start building my new loft as the old one just doesn't cut it anymore and I am tossing up on whether to have two sections or three. The loft will end up being 18ft x 10ft or 5.4m x 3.0m. I could split it half and half or have 3x 6ft sections x 10ft deep but just not sure of the functionality of 2 over 3 sections.I would like to fit a corridor in there also to house feed and other stuff

I am working on 1 bird per 3 sq ft as I don't like crowds.

Landing board will run across the front with traps into each section and an aviary under that. Well that's the plan anyway.

Any ideas would be great

Cheers.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would make 4 sections and make them open up with sliding doors so you could change the size of the sections. Like if you would open one door you would have one big section and two smaller ones. When you split the birds up you could open 2 doors and have two big sections to house them in the winter. If I had a loft that big that's what I would do.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I would go for two because you are going to fit a corridor in there also to house feed and other stuff.
-Rubeena


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you go with 2 you will be building another loft in the near future, trust me on this one.


----------

